# Fox 5 Washington DC signal problem



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Is anyone else having a problem with Fox - picture and sound fading in and out. I called CS and they said they would send an email to the national Directv people who will contact Fox. Sounds fishy. I missed half of Family Guy! Grrrrr!


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

SD or HD?
I have had HD problems for 2 weeks. Some people are getting better HD lately.


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

I just looked at my SD recordings.
Woah. Terrible. Had to delete the lineup. It was unwatchable.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

paully,

FOX5's primary digital transmitter is offline. Actually, it's being replaced. They are working hard to get the new antenna up in time for tomorrow's Redskins game, but realistically, it probably won't be up until Wednesday or Thursday.

The new 1mW transmitter will make FOX5 the most powerful broadcast station in the DC area. You'll soon be able to pickup their OTA signal with a paper clip!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

No, he's talking about the SD feed. It was terrible. Looks like DirecTV was using a coat hanger for an antenna. Grainy picture with frequent screen flickers and loss of sound. Truely pathetic.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> paully,
> 
> FOX5's primary digital transmitter is offline. Actually, it's being replaced. They are working hard to get the new antenna up in time for tomorrow's Redskins game, but realistically, it probably won't be up until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> The new 1mW transmitter will make FOX5 the most powerful broadcast station in the DC area. You'll soon be able to pickup their OTA signal with a paper clip!


The Skins aren't on FOX tomorrow. The game is on ESPN and Ch 20.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Not to mention the letters in the lower left part of the screen for all the pregame show, and some of the first game.....

Looked like I was using Rabbit Ears again!


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Simpsons was viewable, but I had to delete Family Guy, couldn't take all the sound and picture cutouts.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

Yep, what a great way to launch the new season. Thanks, Fox 5!


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

I experienced the same thing with Family Guy.


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

I had the same exact problem. I thought it was my receiver until I noticed it was doing the same thing on my 2nd receiver. I only caught about 5-10 minutes of Family Guy.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check these two replies in the AVS DC reception thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8403076&&#post8403076


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i love family guy too much and forced myself to watch it anyway, very difficult. simpsons seemed ok though, still horrible quality but the sound didnt cut out


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with this issue. As everyone states, unwatchable since signal and audio fade in and out.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Justice the other night was also terrible. I'm going to have to fire up a VCR if this continues. Whom do we scream to? DTV or FOX DC?


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

scottt said:


> Justice the other night was also terrible. I'm going to have to fire up a VCR if this continues. Whom do we scream to? DTV or FOX DC?


 I sent FOX 5 DC an email Monday asking when they were going to rebroadcast the premiere shows in watchable condition. They haven't gotten back to me.

Mike D.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

As you probably all have noticed, it's been fixed now so the Fox 5 picture is better than ever. I emailed DirecTV the other night (after waiting on hold for tech support for 30 minutes with no luck), and received the following response within 3 hours:

_Thank you for writing. We apologize for the inconvenience this situation caused you. The network provider is now working to clear the issue as soon as possible. The broadcaster has some technical difficulties with their signal and that is the reason your programming ended suddenly. Fox channel is down until the provider gets a transmitter repaired sometime tonight.

Unfortunately, DIRECTV has no control over these occurrences. Be assured we're working with your local broadcaster to provide you with the best quality signal possible. Again, we're sorry for the inconvenience and we appreciate your patience.

Thanks again for writing.
_​
The interesting thing is, the programming never ended, the picture quality was just bad. But at least they knew about the problem and at least claimed to be working with the broadcaster.


----------

